# Madonna muss jüngerer Konkurrenz weichen



## Mandalorianer (17 Nov. 2010)

*Madonna muss jüngerer Konkurrenz weichen *​
Da konnte auch keine digitale Retusche mehr helfen. Das Modeunternehmen Dolce & Gabbana verabschiedete sich von der “Queen of Photoshop” Madonna und ersetzt sie in der neuen Frühlingskampagne 2011 durch jüngere Models.

Die vier „Victoria`s Secret“-Engel Izabel Goulart, Alessandra Ambrosio, Maryna Linchuk und Isabeli Fontana standen gerade für Star-Fotograf Steven Klein vor der Kamera. Die langhaarigen Schönheiten bewiesen erst wenige Tage zuvor ihre Model-Qualitäten während der Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show . 

Madonna interpretierte seit 2009 den Hausfrauen-Look neu und ließ sich für D&G modisch beim Abwaschen, Kochen und Putzen ablichten. Star-Pasta war einmal.

Erst letztes Jahr verlor die 52-Jährige bereits ihren Werbevertrag mit dem Luxushaus Louis Vuitton und musste dem niederländischen Topmodel Lara Stone, 26, weichen .

Die Model-Tage von Madonna scheinen langsam gezählt.

*Zitat:*
Sie wurde gar nicht ausgemustert.
D & G haben Madonna immer nur für eine Kampagne gebucht und auch nur wenn sie Lust dazu hatte. Die waren froh dass sie Madonna sogar zweimal engagieren konnten. Ist doch klar das der größte Star der Welt nicht immer für ein Label zur Verfügung steht.
Dieser Beitrag ist so geschreiben nur um sie in einem schlechten Licht darzustellen.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (17 Nov. 2010)

aha.  na ja. Wie auch immer. :thx:


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2010)

Der Zahn der Zeit nagt an jedem


----------



## MadonnaFan (18 Nov. 2010)

Ist irgendwie "Saure Gurkenzeit" und einige Autoren arbeitslos?
Madonna wird seit mindestens 20 Jahren totgesagt. So lange müssen die Hupfdohlen :jumping: von heute überhaupt mal oben bleiben.

Aber :thx: für meine Erheiterung am heutigen Tag Gollum :thumbup:


----------

